# [RAID] extension de raid materiel audela de 16To en ext4

## gammanu

Bonjour, bonsoir,

Je cherche à étendre mon raid mais plusieurs choses semble entraver mes desseins.

Je vous explique ma situation. Avant tout, mon matériel :

Carte raid : Areca ARC1261ML avec 2Go de cache (DDR2 ECC)

Disques dur : Samsung EcoGreen F2 1.5To (HD154UI) (7 disques avant upgrade 16 après upgrade, branché sur la carte raid)

Disque système : SSD OCZ Vertex 16Go (branché sur la carte mère et non sur la carte raid)

Le reste de la configuration matériel me semble sans grande importance tout en étant plutôt récent :

AMD Athlon 64 II x4 620 (quad core)

4Go de DDR2

alim chifteck 620W

quelques ventilateurs

Un onduleur UPS XP Office 1000

Maintenant l'installation :

Les disques du raid sont installé en raid6 et sont vu par linux comme un seul et unique disque physique /dev/sda

ce disque actuellement de 7,5To est formaté en ext4 sans partition. Je souhaite le transformer en un disque de 21To sans perdre les données que j'ai actuellement dessus.

Mon noyau est le suivant : Gentoo hardened 2.6.28-r9

Et voici mes problèmes :

1- de ce que j'ai lu : http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Bigger_File_System_and_File_Sizes

les e2fsprogs actuels ne gèrent pas les partition ext4 de plus de 16To or je voudrais en faire une de 21To

2- Selon cette page : http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions#How_to_online_resize_the_Ext4_filesystem.3F

resize2fs ne gère pas plus de 4To et je souhaite toujours faire une partition de 21To

3- Je ne souhaite pas perdre les donnée actuellement sur mon raid

4- Cela n'a probablement rien à voir mais il m'arrive d'avoir des freeze de façon non systématique : jamais quand le serveur est en idle, souvent pendant des écriture disque intensive mais semble-t-il pas toujours... je n'en ais pas eu récement lors d'écriture sur le raid mais j'en ai eu beaucoup lors du transfère de l'ensemble de mes données depuis les 500Go sur les quel elles était vers les nouveau disque du raid, j'en avais aussi beaucoup lors d'emerge avant de mettre le dossier de compilation en tmpfs (dossier placé au paravent sur le SSD donc hors du raid). Ni un changement de version du kernel ni un emerge -ave world n'a corrigé le problème. J'ai changer carte mère, processeur et ram et le problème à survécu. ayant le problème avec le SSD comme avec les disque du raid je doute qu'un des deux pièce soit en cause d'autant que le problème était aussi présent au préalable, lorsque mon système était installé sur le raid, sans SSD. Bref je n'arrive pas à trouver l'origine de ces erreur et le problème est plutôt génent puisque ce ne sont pas des freeze passagé : après un freeze, seul un reboot me permet de reprendre la main. (cette 4ème question pourra faire l'objet d'un autre post vu que le problème est vraissemblablement indépendant).

Avez vous des pistes voir des solutions pour mes problèmes ? changer de système de fichier pour un autre ? attendre que le support de grosse partition soit géré par les outils de manipulation d'ext4 ? écrire à la main, bit par bit une partition ext4 de 21To pour contourner les limitation e2fsprogs ? si vous avez des solution applicable dès aujourd'hui me permentant d'avoir un système stable et fiable avec une partition de 21To et sans perdre mes données, je serais littéralement ravi !

PS : je peux si besoin créer depuis mon raid un autre disque pour stocker mes données si cela est absolument nécessaire, en particulier pour changer de système de fichier. Mais autant que possible je préfèrerais redimentionner simplement mon disque.

Enfin quelques info potentiellement utiles, n'hésitez pas à m'en demander d'autre si besoin.

```

4U ~ # df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sdb1              30G  3.3G   25G  12% /

udev                   10M   80K   10M   1% /dev

/dev/sda              6.8T  2.6T  4.2T  38% /terabay

shm                   1.9G     0  1.9G   0% /dev/shm

/dev/shm              1.9G     0  1.9G   0% /tmp

none                  1.9G     0  1.9G   0% /var/tmp/portage

4U ~ # blkid

/dev/sda: LABEL="infiniTera" UUID="c1ab56e5-6255-46af-b22f-0bfdb0f2cefe" TYPE="ext4"

/dev/sdb1: LABEL="SSD" UUID="68b0fc49-7b03-4158-bc1e-f548a4f7d390" TYPE="ext4"

4U ~ # cat /etc/fstab

LABEL=SSD               /                           ext4            noatime,nodiratime,async,commit=100               0 1

LABEL=infiniTera        /terabay                ext4            noatime                                                            0 1

shm                          /dev/shm               tmpfs          nodev,nosuid,noexec                                         0 0

/dev/shm                  /tmp                      tmpfs          defaults,nosuid,nodev,noexec                             0 0

none                         /var/tmp/portage   tmpfs           uid=250,gid=250,mode=775                              0 0

none                         /chroot/dns/proc    proc             defaults                                                            0 0

4U ~ # lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] SMBus (rev a1)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Co-Processor (rev a2)

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a1)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a1)

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a1)

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a1)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] IDE (rev a1)

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0774 (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation Device 0ad0 (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:12.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:13.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 077a (rev a1)

00:14.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 077a (rev a1)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8300 (rev a2)

03:00.0 RAID bus controller: Areca Technology Corp. ARC-1231 12-Port PCI-Express to SATA RAID Controller

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 14)

```

----------

## El_Goretto

En soi, une partition de 21To... j'espère que tu en as vraiment besoin, parce que question stratégie, c'est rarement un bon choix.   :Shocked: 

Ensuite, pour ton FS, vu l'état actuel de ext4 et le fait que tu te heurtes à 2 limitations d'implémentation, je te conseillerais de changer dès maintenant de FS. Tu ne sais pas combien de temps tu auras à attendre pour la première implémentation ni combien de temps avant stabilisation du code. XFS?

Et pour finir, tes problèmes de freeze... As-tu déjà fait un tour pour voir les changelogs de versions de firmware de ta carte chez Areca? C'est peu probable que ça vienne de là ceci dit. Idem, le driver areca dans le noyau me semble clean d'après le peu d'expérience que j'en ai. Le seul point crucial que tu n'as pas détaillé sur ta config: ton chipset de la CM. Si c'est un nvidia... [ edit: aie aie, j'avais pas vu le lspci. Bingo. Du nvidia. Ben mon suspect n°1 direct ]

Et reste que si ça ne vient pas du matériel/driver, ben tu as un kernel 2.6.28. Or, l'implémentation ext4 a eu des ratés sur cette série, même si j'imagine qu'il y a eu des backports de patch sur les hardened de la série.

----------

